# Looking for a silver Toy as a SD/ESA



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you are diagnosed with PTSD I would plan specifically to train your dog as an SD, not simply an ESA. Lots of people claim untrained dogs as ESA so they get access to places ESA are not actually eligible to go the way SD are.


----------



## VI925 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you. I didn't think about how people are abusing the ESA designation these days.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

What part of the country are you in and how far would you be able to travel? 

I also have a suggestion, which is to not limit your options by seeking only one color. It's possible that you'll find exactly what you want with the first breeder you contact and it's possible that you'll need to search much longer if you are firm on that choice. 

Many of us start our search with some criteria which we end up changing when the right pup just walks into your heart. 
For my last search, I started out wanting one older puppy or young adult mini poodle girl, and my preferred and favorite colors are red, silver and brown. 

I got the poodle part lol. 

I ended up with two almost 9 week old boy puppies, one black, and the other slightly apricot, who has faded to cream. 

Not knowing anything about your familiarity with poodles, I'll link to a thread here about buying a puppy from a conscientious breeder. 









Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





Good luck and stay in touch. We'll help as we can .


----------



## VI925 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm in Orlando, Fl and would be willing to travel anywhere that is not snowing once this travel ban is lifted.

I reached out to Amity Valley Kennels which listed a liter of silvers due this week. After some initial emails explain what I was looking for Anne suggested that a male would be better suited for my needs. She has a young boy, I think maybe 4 months or so that I was very interested in until she mentioned that he had Cryptorchidism.

After speaking to my vet, I mentioned to Anne that I would wait on a female like I originally wanted. I'm not looking forward to the neutering cost and or possible unwanted behaviors that he might have.

I'm taking a guess that Anne was not too happy with my decision as she replied that she felt bad for me and assumed that my vet was inexperienced. I was taken back a bit by her response but decided not to respond. I try to maintain positive energy at all times. 

So, I'm still researching for my girl and any suggestions/recommendations would be most appreciative.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know her personally, but I believe Barbra Hoopes (Silvabirch Poodles) breeds some silvers. We've chatted a few times when I was making a list for my parents for their next (pet) toy poodle. She's involved in genetic diversity for toys and was very friendly and gave me a lot of her time considering I was making a list for breeders for someone else at an unknown time in the future! She was also honest but always respectful and fair about her thoughts on breeding programs by others and gave me other names for the list before her own.

I haven't dug too deep, so this is a casual mention, but I liked dealing with her and put her name on that list to look into in the future for my folks.

I believe she's in New York, though, so potential for snow =)

Good luck! I'm doing a standard for my SD (needed a few things a toy is physically incapable of) but grew up with a toy and love them.


----------

